

Connect Any Service to Zapier with the New and Improved Developer Platform - carrja99
https://zapier.com/blog/connect-any-service-zapier-new-and-improved-developer-platform/

======
gleb
Zapier is one of these things that totally blew away my expectations.

It works really well and is easy to use even for non-technical users. Doubly
impressive given that the problem they are solving is really messy underneath
it all.

~~~
WadeF
Thanks for the kind words. Making it simple isn't all that simple so glad that
the effort pays off. :-)

